# Simon Harding on his 10MFAN Celebration Mouthpiece



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is SOTW's Simon Harding displaying this incredible DEEP, DARK, RICH, and VIBRANT sound on his new 10MFAN Celebration Mouthpiece.

Wait till you hear the other videos he is doing...they will show all different sides of what this mouthpiece can do from lush to medium in tone, to very powerful with WAY more brights available. It will be really nice having one person show what the piece is capable of. I look forward to that.

I hope you enjoy this.






I'm off to bed now but I will put a cover on this recording tomorrow. I just wanted to get it up here before I went to bed.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Is that a classical piece he is playing? I like that.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi bro! 
I don't know what it is, but I will find out for you.... or if Simon sees this post, he will come on and let you know. 

It is just fantastic.


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Nefertiti said:


> Is that a classical piece he is playing? I like that.


It's a piece I wrote. I just recorded it on my cell phone at the college. I'm going to do an actual audio clip of it later with my mic and stuff.

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats a beautiful piece Simon, and amazing sound from a cell phone recording! Love the Celebration as well!


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

J-Moen said:


> Thats a beautiful piece Simon, and amazing sound from a cell phone recording! Love the Celebration as well!


Thanks!

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Bro, 
That was off an iPhone? OMG. 
That hall has beautiful natural acoustics.
Honestly, I don’t even think you need a microphone or any of that. 
can’t wait to hear some more recordings and I am so thrilled that you are loving the piece so much!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, I just got this beautiful text from Simon:

“I'm loving the piece man! So inspiring to play. It's already made it to the spot as my main piece. This piece is proving to be amazing”.



I am very humbled that this moved to the main mouthpiece spot right away. You're a great player who has owned tons of great vintage pieces, so that means alot to me!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

10mfan said:


> ...they will show all different sides of what this mouthpiece can do...


I think it better shows what Simon can do.


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Grumps said:


> I think it better shows what Simon can do.


Haha. Thanks for the compliment Grumps. I hope you are doing well!

On another note, I do understand what Mark means. Not every piece is versatile like this one. Some of them lock you in a box.

I know there can be a lot of hype thrown around etc, and different things work for different people, but I honestly have been inspired by this piece and I'm playing it a lot.

Thanks for listening!!

Maybe soon we can do the symposium again and get a beer. I miss having a raucous night out with you and the gang.

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

If Simon digs a piece this much, it's the real deal.


----------



## StylesBitchly (Dec 14, 2020)

10m fan, I think you have a winner there with that Celebration mouthpiece. It has a full, dark sound, but it also has a bit of an edge, just enough on top of that which is needed. Yeah, I like it very much. Just the right balance of elements for a listenable sound.


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

My Robusto got mad at me the other night, I was caught ogling the Celebration again...


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

frozen fingers said:


> My Robusto got mad at me the other night, I was caught ogling the Celebration again...


My chameleon is sad as well


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

StylesBitchly said:


> 10m fan, I think you have a winner there with that Celebration mouthpiece. It has a full, dark sound, but it also has a bit of an edge, just enough on top of that which is needed. Yeah, I like it very much. Just the right balance of elements for a listenable sound.


Thank you so much! I'm really glad you are liking the sound of the piece. I have lots of videos on the website of different guys playing it and it's got such great flexibility. Thank you so much for your beautiful comments.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

J-Moen said:


> My chameleon is sad as well


Remember, you need to be nice to all your family members. That's very important. There is a time and a place for everyone to shine.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

I’m loving my Celebration 8*.
im not even close to Simon’s level of playing, but I’m still getting a lot outta this piece.
Really enjoying how versatile it is and how well it responds to various reed cuts.
👍


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

My Classic is still happy - but absolutley loved your playing Simon!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Barry,
You’ve been loving the Classic for a long time...that’s awesome! Once I am able to get vaccinated, I would love to have you over the house to check out the new Celebration.
We’ll put some time aside to hang out with the horn‘s and grab some lunch. 
Hope you are well my friend!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

SimonJazzSax said:


> Maybe soon we can do the symposium again and get a beer. I miss having a raucous night out with you and the gang.


I miss it all as well. Even the music... believe it or not. Hopefully next year it'll be back up and running.


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

10mfan said:


> Barry,
> You've been loving the Classic for a long time...that's awesome! Once I am able to get vaccinated, I would love to have you over the house to check out the new Celebration.
> We'll put some time aside to hang out with the horn's and grab some lunch.
> Hope you are well my friend!


Yes Mark - been on the Classic a long time and your Metal Robusto for even longer! Hearing Simon on the Celebration though does make me very curious! As soon as we can, I'll take you up on your offer & lunch is on me . Once again, thanks for all you do...


----------

